# Which composer would you date...



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

...and what would you do together?


----------



## Dim7

A girl version of Scriabin. Without moustache.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

And what would you do ..............?


----------



## Dim7

I don't know, but it would probably involve "The Poem of Ecstasy" as background music.


----------



## Dim7

You are soooo getting banned again (and I'm probably getting infracted too).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

No way Dim7! You are too lovely to get an infraction! As long as nothing here is offensive I don't see how anything bad could happen.........


----------



## Pugg

You can not be serious 
This is area 51 trash


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Pugg said:


> You can not be serious


About Dim7? Of course I'm not serious :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Pugg said:


> This is area 51 trash


Wait are you criticising my sense of humour?


----------



## Pugg

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Wait are you criticising my sense of humour?


Not if you do humour in the Area 51 area .


----------



## Dim7

Since when Area 51 is the humour subforum?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

.....coughcoughjsbachcoughcough

|
V









I'd probably assault her with lots of weird questions.


----------



## Pugg

Dim7 said:


> Since when Area 51 is the humour subforum?


Since when do we have such questions in the Classic music thread


----------



## clara s

this time of year, I feel slightly melancholic...

so Gustav Mahler would be

what would we do?

testing the Freudian theory of the human psyche


----------



## Piwikiwi

Lili Boulanger.

What would we do? Euhm, I don't know. Make her compose more music I guessXD


----------



## LHB

If I was gay


----------



## Morimur

I'd date one who's also a supermodel on the side . . . Lope needs a pretty face.


----------



## ArtMusic

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ...and what would you do together?


Maybe Alma Deutscher when she reaches 21. Discuss music and composition!


----------



## Piwikiwi

ArtMusic said:


> Maybe Alma Deutscher when she reaches 21. Discuss music and composition!


That's super creepy


----------



## Guest

There are several female composers I know, from around 30 to 77. Most of them I'd be quite happy to date, which means, since they are real people and I could really date them if they'd allow it, that I cannot participate on this thread. Too personal.

Add a wildly gorgeous soprano and also that pianist, too.

We would do the usual things, eat dinner, go to concerts and movies and local sporting events, argue politics, canoodle. Same as with any other female-type person.


----------



## Dim7

( censored )


----------



## GreenMamba

Piwikiwi said:


> That's super creepy


Discussing music with a 21 year-old composer isn't as creepy as you make it sound.


----------



## Dim7

GreenMamba said:


> Discuss music with a 21 year-old composer isn't as creepy as you make it sound.


Consider the specific question ArtMusic was quoting.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Okay now I shall answer this question after having though about it long and hard....

I was gonna say Lili Boulanger but she's taken  so I'll have to pick someone else...I think a younger Liza Lim would be fun!


----------



## Ilarion

Jeanne Demessieux was a real hottie when she was 21...


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Can I just imagine a 30 year old Martha Argerich who composed in addition to playing the piano? Yes, that works. I choose Argerich.


----------



## GreenMamba

Dim7 said:


> Consider the specific question ArtMusic was quoting.


So far, the other choices seem to be female versions of Scriabin and Bach, and mostly dead people. Not sure where we draw the line with creepy.


----------



## Sloe

After going through Wikipedia pages about composers I have decided that I would date Wang Jie


----------



## Morimur

ArtMusic said:


> Maybe Alma Deutscher when she reaches 21. Discuss music and composition!


Good lord.
********


----------



## Piwikiwi

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Okay now I shall answer this question after having though about it long and hard....
> 
> I was gonna say Lili Boulanger but she's taken  so I'll have to pick someone else...I think a younger Liza Lim would be fun!


Hehe, sorry mate<3


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Dating people with severe medical conditions is a hell of a job. I'm too lazy for that. I'd date some composer's cat.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Dating people with *severe medical conditions* is a hell of a job. I'm too lazy for that. I'd date some composer's cat.


I thought you didn't believe in the romanticized story of composers being mentally ill tortured geniuses!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

ArtMusic said:


> Maybe Alma Deutscher when she reaches 21. Discuss music and composition!


Um.
I wouldn't even walk near her if I were you. ._.

If she's this frightening at 10, I shudder to think what she'd be like in 11 years' time.

...and yes. No need to tell me I'm delusional.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I would date Bártok. We would go to a nice hungarian cafeteria and drink mocha coffee and eat blackberrys tarts while discussing about music and other stuff.  I'm hungry now!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

SeptimalTritone said:


> I thought you didn't believe in the romanticized story of composers being mentally ill tortured geniuses!


I was thinking in Lili Boulanger mentioned previously. But anyway, composers are married to music, they often ruin their couple's sanity.


----------



## KenOC

I'd date Beethoven just to talk about music, but I'd definitely avoid his sweaty and possibly unhygienic embrace. (And, I hope, he mine).

"So, Ludwig, how about that Schoenberg, huh?"
"Behaupten Sie, das ist Musik?"


----------



## Morimur

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I would date Bártok. We would go to a nice hungarian cafeteria and drink mocha coffee and eat blackberrys tarts while discussing about music and other stuff.  I'm hungry now!


I hope you enjoy scatalogical humor.

https://www.questia.com/library/journal/1P3-1237269401/the-untouchable-bart-k-and-the-scatological


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> So far, the other choices seem to be female versions of Scriabin and Bach, and mostly dead people. Not sure where we draw the line with creepy.


I'm assuming they would intend to date those folks by means of time travel rather than necrophilia, which makes it an obvious jest. Art n' Alma? Not so obvious.

The key to the creepy is thus: you can only cross lines if it's clear you're kidding 

As for Scriabin without the mustache, there goes all the appeal of the mustache rides. C'mon Dim...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Naughty CoAG! You're not getting a word out of me this time! 

Just pictures instead. One of these 3, whoever is available at the time:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

nathanb said:


> As for Scriabin without the mustache, there goes all the appeal of the mustache rides. C'mon Dim...












Let's face it, mustaches make you look like a creepy plumber.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

KenOC said:


> I'd date Beethoven just to talk about music, but I'd definitely avoid his sweaty and possibly unhygienic embrace. (And, I hope, he mine).
> 
> "So, Ludwig, how about that Schoenberg, huh?"
> "Behaupten Sie, das ist Musik?"


With all due respect, it is very tiring to hear someone say that music that you love... well... isn't music by putting words into the mouth of a dead man. Do you really think that Beethoven, if he were alive today, would be in rapture over, say, Mahler's Rondo Burlesque with its insane contrapuntal dissonance or 7th symphony finale with its melodies clashing at violently dissonant intervals with the accompanying harmony, let alone Stravinsky's insane Rite of Spring, but call Schoenberg's 3rd String Quartet with its lyrical melodic dialogue on top of a repeating ostinato, which is much gentler than the above pieces, not music? Really?

P.S. speaking of string quartets, Bartok's 4th has much more of a dissonant cluster crunch than really most of what I can recall Schoenberg writing.


----------



## Rapide

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ...and what would you do together?


A very unusual thread. Maybe I given an unusual answer - Richard Wagner?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Rapide said:


> A very unusual thread. Maybe I given an unusual answer - Richard Wagner?


Don't date him if you want fidelity.


----------



## isorhythm

SeptimalTritone said:


> With all due respect, it is very tiring to hear someone say that music that you love... well... isn't music by putting words into the mouth of a dead man. Do you really think that Beethoven, if he were alive today, would be in rapture over, say, Mahler's Rondo Burlesque with its insane contrapuntal dissonance or 7th symphony finale with its melodies clashing at violently dissonant intervals with the accompanying harmony, let alone Stravinsky's insane Rite of Spring, but call Schoenberg's 3rd String Quartet with its lyrical melodic dialogue on top of a repeating ostinato, which is much gentler than the above pieces, not music? Really?


It is probably true that Beethoven would find Schoenberg to be intolerable noise though - as Palestrina would find Beethoven. It's kind of funny to think about.

Off topic, but I'm not touching the topic of this thread.


----------



## Becca

If I had a time machine then Giacchino Rossini because I could expect to be treated to a fantastic meal and great conversation. If not, then the choice is a lot more problematical and I could end up staying home for the evening!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Um.
> I wouldn't even walk near her if I were you. ._.
> 
> If she's this frightening at 10, I shudder to think what she'd be like in 11 years' time.
> 
> ...and yes. No need to tell me I'm delusional.


In 11 years time she'd be a better composer unless she decides that she'd prefer to do something different, like study accounting.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

isorhythm said:


> It is probably true that Beethoven would find Schoenberg to be intolerable noise though - as Palestrina would find Beethoven. It's kind of funny to think about.


Of course, that's definitely possible, even probable. However, for Beethoven to enjoy Ives's polytonal canons and quarter tone piano duets, or Scriabin's White Mass sonata, or Bartok's use of cluster sonorities, while calling Schoenberg not music... that's a problem.


----------



## isorhythm

SeptimalTritone said:


> Of course, that's definitely possible, even probable. However, for Beethoven to enjoy Ives's polytonal canons and quarter tone piano duets, or Scriabin's White Mass sonata, or Bartok's use of cluster sonorities, while calling Schoenberg not music... that's a problem.


Honestly, I think Beethoven would have had serious trouble with some stuff Chopin wrote less than 20 years after his death. Music went in a whole different direction after him and the limited evidence suggests he wasn't sympathetic to it.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

isorhythm said:


> Honestly, I think Beethoven would have had serious trouble with some stuff Chopin wrote less than 20 years after his death. Music went in a whole different direction after him and the limited evidence suggests he wasn't sympathetic to it.


Right, but my understanding (my limited understanding!) is that Beethoven was objecting to what he felt was the comparatively looser structure and coherence of early romanticism, not any sort of aggressive dissonance. Indeed, Beethoven's later works like the Hammerklavier are much more dissonantly aggressive than Chopin, although Chopin used a lot more chromatic mediant or enharmonic sorts of progressions that Beethoven probably would have thought would be too loosely coherent (i.e. the "too many back doors" complaint).


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> In 11 years time she'd be a better composer unless she decides that she'd prefer to do something different, like study accounting.


Imagine if she takes up biology or surgery instead. The irony.


----------



## KenOC

SeptimalTritone said:


> With all due respect, it is very tiring to hear someone say that music that you love... well... isn't music by putting words into the mouth of a dead man.


Please don't consider me responsible for Beethoven's musical opinions! :lol:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

KenOC said:


> Please don't consider me responsible for Beethoven's musical opinions! :lol:


But dear sir, _you_ are the one claiming that Beethoven _would_ have thought Schoenberg wasn't music. Beethoven himself couldn't have had an opinion on Schoenberg because Schoenberg did his work a century later!

:lol:


----------



## ArtMusic

KenOC said:


> Please don't consider me responsible for Beethoven's musical opinions! :lol:


Speaking of Beethoven, maybe we can date Elise (_Für Elise_) so we can find out more about Ludvig.


----------



## KenOC

SeptimalTritone said:


> But dear sir, _you_ are the one claiming that Beethoven _would_ have thought Schoenberg wasn't music. Beethoven himself couldn't have had an opinion on Schoenberg because Schoenberg did his work a century later!
> 
> :lol:


Again, you blame me! I was just quoting what Beethoven said to me over a fish dinner upon hearing Schoenberg on my iPod. I feel most put upon.


----------



## Badinerie

I would definately chose a Woman. A living one too. Charlotte Bray yep!
What would we Do? erm...have a few drinks and play dirty Scrabble.


----------



## Guest

I'm afraid there are not enough attractive female composers. But there are performers aplenty. I would date Nicola Benedetti and we would have sex. Yes I'm very shallow.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Jerome said:


> I'm afraid there are not enough attractive female composers. But there are performers aplenty. I would date Nicola Benedetti and we would have sex. Yes I'm very shallow.


Infraction points coming in 3...2...1...


----------



## Dim7

And if you are not careful, infection points as well.


----------



## Guest

Jerome said:


> I'm afraid there are not enough attractive female composers.


You simply do not get out enough, that is clear. Far as I can tell, there are plenty of attractive female composers. They're attractive to me, anyway.

Maybe we should make lists of the female composers we know (or know of) and see which of us comes up with the longest list.

Living ones, only, por favor.


----------



## GreenMamba

some guy said:


> Maybe we should make lists of the female composers we know (or know of) and see which of us comes up with the longest list.


No, please don't! Not content with lists, the TC horndog contingent will soon turn into a "hot-or-not" thread.


----------



## Sloe

Badinerie said:


> I would definately chose a Woman. A living one too. Charlotte Bray yep!
> What would we Do? erm...have a few drinks and play dirty Scrabble.


I prefer brunettes.


----------



## Aramis

I would date ComposerOfAvantGarde because I am ComposerOfRegress so we would make children that would be ComposersOfPerfectBalanceBetweenInnovationAndTradition.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dim7 said:


> And if you are not careful, infection points as well.


Perhaps this thread should have only been in STI.........


----------



## Sloe

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Perhaps this thread should have only been in STI.........


There is a thin line between stupid thread ideas and realt thread.


----------



## Morimur

Jerome said:


> I'm afraid there are not enough attractive female composers. But there are performers aplenty. I would date Nicola Benedetti and we would have sex. Yes I'm very shallow.


----------



## Ilarion

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I would date Bártok. We would go to a nice hungarian cafeteria and drink mocha coffee and eat blackberrys tarts while discussing about music and other stuff.  I'm hungry now!


Ahhhhh - Bartok bartalk...........


----------



## Ilarion

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Let's face it, mustaches make you look like a creepy plumber.


Yeah, a creepy plumber or an Fuehrer wannabe...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I would throw dates at John Cage because reasons.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I would throw dates at John Cage because reasons.


Don't you mean because raisins?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> this time of year, I feel slightly melancholic...
> 
> so Gustav Mahler would be
> 
> what would we do?
> 
> testing the Freudian theory of the human psyche


Yeah, but Mahler was a PITA. Very moody and suffering from a superiority complex and general misanthropic tendencies.

But his other qualities were fine.


----------



## Mahlerian

hpowders said:


> Yeah, but Mahler was a PITA. Very moody and suffering from a superiority complex and general misanthropic tendencies.
> 
> But his other qualities were fine! Ha! Ha! Ha!


Superiority complex? Where do you get that from?

Anyway, he was a devoted father and husband, albeit a bit absorbed in his work. Fine for some types, perhaps, not best for flighty socialites almost two decades his junior.


----------



## trazom

Jerome said:


> I'm afraid there are not enough attractive female composers. But there are performers aplenty. I would date Nicola Benedetti and we would have sex. Yes I'm very shallow.


Getting her consent might be another hurdle in that scenario...


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Superiority complex? Where do you get that from?
> 
> Anyway, he was a devoted father and husband, albeit a bit absorbed in his work. Fine for some types, perhaps, not best for flighty socialites almost two decades his junior.


Not from the music. That's for sure.


----------



## atsizat

All composers I listen to are men.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

atsizat said:


> All composers I listen to are men.


It doesn't matter!  This is 2015, anything goes!


----------



## starthrower

I don't know if she composes, but she's having her way with that sax!


----------



## Dim7

Save it while you can....


----------



## Lukecash12

Me. I'm a cruddy composer and my standards are low


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

starthrower said:


> I don't know if she composes, but she's having her way with that sax!


I wouldn't date anybody not wearing clothes if I were you.


----------



## Lukecash12

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I wouldn't date anybody not wearing clothes if I were you.


Well... if you're sitting down to a fine arts exhibition and concert given in a nudist colony, you'd be crazy not to get her number! Now I'm trying to picture an orchestra playing a symphony in a nudist colony, and I must say it's tickling my brain.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Lukecash12 said:


> Well... if you're sitting down to a fine arts exhibition and concert given in a nudist colony, you'd be crazy not to get her number! Now I'm trying to picture an orchestra playing a symphony in a nudist colony, and I must say it's tickling my brain.


It is chilly without clothes and I am not exactly a very hairy person.


----------



## hpowders

Tchaikovsky, because gay men are highly sensitive.


----------

